# HDNMV 130 no longer in welcome pack?



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

As of Today (May 2nd) HDNMV 130 is now red in my guide.
I have the "Welcome Pack" programing. 
We have had the channel ever since the AMC "snafu".
I would have liked some notice of losing a channel,
I assume it is now removed from the "Welcome Pack"?


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

, HDnet Movies was changed to [email protected] and DISH America.


----------



## jamelar (Dec 30, 2010)

HDnet Movies was in preview mode last month, available to all DISH subscribers.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

jamelar said:


> HDnet Movies was in preview mode last month, available to all DISH subscribers.


HDNet Movies was offered as a replacement for AMC was removed last year. It remained for most packages even after it returned until NOW.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

HDNet is not in AT 250 now, unless I missed it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> HDNet is not in AT 250 now, unless I missed it.


HDNet is now AXS TV on channel 167 (AT120).
HDNet Movies is channel 130 (AT200 last time I checked).


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

James Long said:


> HDNet Movies is channel 130 (AT200 last time I checked).


Check again. It ain't there no mo'.

ChuckieCo's been busy yanking freebies lately.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> SayWhat?, on 03 May 2013 - 6:04 PM, said:
> Check again. It ain't there no mo'.


It is still listed as AT200 on the DISH website. Do you have AT200 and not have the channel?



SayWhat? said:


> SayWhat?, on 03 May 2013 - 6:04 PM, said:
> ChuckieCo's been busy yanking freebies lately.


If the channel is free then I suppose anyone who lost it should get a refund of $0.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

James Long said:


> It is still listed as AT200 on the DISH website. Do you have AT200 and not have the channel?


I have 250 and it is Red as of the last few days. If it were still in 200, I should have it in 250, No?

Don't really care since I don't think I've ever watched it, but I'm not sure why it was dropped.


----------



## eechan (Dec 6, 2008)

ugh. just noticed this now too. so anybody find out why it's not part of AT250 anymore? the dish network description page still lists channel 130 as part of the AT250 package

http://www.dish.com/entertainment/packages/americas-top-250/?WT.svl=gsearch_results


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> HDNet is now AXS TV on channel 167 (AT120).
> HDNet Movies is channel 130 (AT200 last time I checked).





James Long said:


> HDNet is now AXS TV on channel 167 (AT120).
> HDNet Movies is channel 130 (AT200 last time I checked).


HD Movies is in red in AT250.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

It could have been taken out when AMC returned, but Dish kept it in the packages till now. In addition it looks like one or two channels from BB went to the packages, and this one went back to BB.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The coding I see in the uplink activity makes it look like a Blockbuster channel yet DISH still has it under AT200 on their comparison page on their website. It looks like their website is wrong.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

I have HDNET Movies in AT 200. I switched back.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

HDNet is part of [email protected], which you signature shows you subscribe to. Thanks.



Paul Secic said:


> I have HDNET Movies in AT 200. I switched back.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

It's back in AT 250.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> It's back in AT 250.


No change in the uplink data. Does anyone without Blockbuster have the channel?


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

I used to have in AT200, I no longer have it, so no to your answer.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Still Red in AT250


----------



## CheriT @ DISH Network (Dec 28, 2010)

HDNet Movies is only available in our Blockbuster @ Home package and the DISH America package. Please let us know if you are experiencing any issues getting this channel when having either of these packages. Thank you!


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> It's back in AT 250.


No it isn't . From my post from last week, "Posted 02 May 2013 - 09:09 PM
, HDnet Movies was changed to [email protected] and DISH America. "


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

It was a nice commercial free channel to have but lately the movies were stuff I wouldn't watch. Not a huge loss but it would be nice to have advance notice especially seeing how it wasn't being presented as a "preview channel" in my AT250 package. I never figured it would last once AMC was restored so whatever.


----------



## Alsat (Jun 30, 2004)

Hunter844 said:


> It was a nice commercial free channel to have but lately the movies were stuff I wouldn't watch. Not a huge loss but it would be nice to have advance notice especially seeing how it wasn't being presented as a "preview channel" in my AT250 package. I never figured it would last once AMC was restored so whatever.


I liked it better than AMC and would prefer it to AMC in the Welcome Pack because it is commercial free and AMC has not been for many years.

This weekend "The Dirty Dozen" was on AMC with over an hours' worth of commercial interruption throughout the movie. That is about 30% of the air-time. I declined to watch any more of their Memorial Day movies after sitting through that.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

I never watch AMC now due to commercials. Back in the 90's that's all I watched.


----------

